
Local microbiologist weighs in on advice from longtime coronavirus expert - generalpass
https://wlos.com/news/local/local-microbiologist-weighs-in-on-advice-from-longtime-corona-virus-expert
======
generalpass
The microbiologist is James Robb.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Robb_(pathologist)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Robb_\(pathologist\))

Also, Snopes agrees his circulated email is legit:

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/zinc-lozenges-
coronavirus/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/zinc-lozenges-coronavirus/)

